# How to Memorize Algorithms Quicker



## brododragon (Mar 24, 2020)

I've seen many beginners complain about algs being hard to memorize, and everyone's been there. So I decided to make a guide to help even intermediate and advanced cubers memorize algs. This is a constant WIP, and I am fine with changing something if you see a problem.

*Most Important Rule:* You shouldn't try memorizing the algs by notation, but rather memorize with four methods:
*1. Muscle Memory:*
Just repeat algs over and over again until you don't need to even think about it.
*2. Patterns:*
Try to find patterns in the alg. This might mean noticing every R move switches between R and R', and then you just have to memorize which way the U moves go.
*3. Chunks:*
Find memorable small chunks in algs and memorize those seperately by muscle memory. Then, you just have to memorize the moves in-between chunks.
*4. Watching Pieces:*
This is especially good for OLL algs. Watch the pieces in the F2L that get messed up by the first few moves and try to memorize how they move and ultimately get resolved. This especially helps with alg fluidity, since you're memorizing how different moves connect with each other.

All of these should be used in conjunction with one another. You might be able to chunk one part, but have to memorize the rest by muscle. In the end, muscle memory is the fastest, but the nice thing is that memorizing by muscle comes naturally after using the alg enough. Also, don't try to learn to many algs. If you can, learn alg sets that are smaller but slower and contain algs from the large set. For example, learn 4LLL before 2LLL.

*Algorithm Trainers:*
This isn't really a method of memorisation, but of recall and execution. Once you've learned a new alg set, it's probably slower then your previous algs. This is because you haven't trained recall and execution. For, this you need alg trainers. While using a trainer, try to hide it from you vision while scrambling. There are two simple ways of doing this. First, you can he the cube under the table while scrambling, Then, close your eyes and bring it up. The second method is to just close your eyes right before doing the last few moves. You may be able to predict the case with second method, though, so I would recommend against it. I personally use jperm.net, as it is user-friendly and flexible.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 24, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Mussle


Good tips but I cannot stand the way you spelled Muscle.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 24, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Good tips but I cannot stand the way you spelled Muscle.


Oops sorry.


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 24, 2020)

I will try these techniques
I want to learn in the next 6 months - 
1. Hoya for 5x5
2. Full OLL for 3x3
3. Some Winter Variation (not a priority)
4. Some ZBLL (not a priority)
5. Some easy F2L algs
6. CLL for 2x2 (not a priority)
7. Full L4E for Pyra
8. Maybe make an FB/L4E methof for pyra and gen algs (2/3 of a face, solve in 1 step)


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Mar 24, 2020)

thanks this really helped me


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Mar 24, 2020)

and brood for oll should I learn sune ,antisune ,h ,pi ,l ,t ,u or should I learn something else


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Mar 24, 2020)

*brodo


----------



## brododragon (Mar 24, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> thanks this really helped me


Glad I could help!


Kaneki Uchiha said:


> and brood for oll should I learn sune ,antisune ,h ,pi ,l ,t ,u or should I learn something else


Learn 2 look OLL. Here's a really good resource: https://www.speedcubereview.com/4look.html
The only thing I wouldn't learn is the dot case. Instead just do the Bar case and then the J case. It's only one move longer and is better since the dot has an S move.


Kaneki Uchiha said:


> *brodo


Dumb autocorrect


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Mar 24, 2020)

for the dot case I can just do line case and then angle case right that's what I do


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Mar 24, 2020)

sorry even u said the same thing


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Mar 24, 2020)

for the j shape I can bring it to the bottom right bring two layers to the right and then do r u r' u'


----------



## ProStar (Mar 24, 2020)

Great advice! What I do is usually find variations of triggers in algs, then memorize them. For example, for a Y-Perm:

F (R U' R' U') (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R F')

I could think like "F, sexy except with all U's, sexy except with F' at the end, sexy, sledge"


----------



## StoriedPumpkin (Apr 2, 2020)

omg I love you (no homo)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## brododragon (Apr 2, 2020)

Added alg trainers.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 2, 2020)

noice

I'd recommend tao yu's trainer






Train Yu







tao-yu.github.io


----------

